# Worth the upgrade from Brasilia RR55OD ???



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Had above grinder for a while and haven't had a problem at all and really love the OD feature.

But boys being boys, I'm thinking of upgrading. Want something similar as its only 1 or 2 espressos being dosed and poured at a time.

Been missing from here for about 18 months, not sure what are the new kids on the block.

Still love the look of the Mahlkonig K30 and Mythos, oh and not forgetting the HG One.

It will be paired to a Quickmill Verona


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its all about the dosh.... How much you got?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Its all about the dosh.... How much you got?


Probably 1.5k plus whatever I get for the RR55.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Single dosing you have the Ek43, new one out soon but thats gonna be lots of pennies, or the compaks are spot on E8 or E10, or maybe push it to the extreme and go for the R120.

New Peak out soon i think also?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Probably 1.5k plus whatever I get for the RR55.


You want to buy new ?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I've bought secondhand from here many times so that doesn't Phase me especially if from a respected member


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Jason,I just sold a really nice Royal a week ago! You need to focus in a bit more on the grinder. If it is just an on demand, then the usual contenders are Ceado E37s flat or 92 conical, Compak E8 and 10, K30 is a bit old hat now, Mythos still is desirable, though that is 75mm burrs compared to the others which are 83mm. If you want to play with single dosing you have the EK43 or Compak R120 but they are enormous if you have space issues. Versalab at a pinch. If you want a closer look at a Mythos, I have one you can try out and see if it produces a better cup than your RR55.....come on down! Hows the Verona by the way?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Mythos won, hopefully have one by the weekend


----------

